
Apple Abandoning Headphone Jack - enitihas
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/12/22/apple-abandoning-headphone-jack-new-leak/?utm_campaign=Forbes&utm_source=FBPAGE&utm_medium=social&utm_channel=Technology&linkId=19796955
======
orionblastar
It will make headphones more expensive. My son's cat chewed my original
headphones and I bought a cheap pair for $5 from a dollar store because I
couldn't afford the original brand. I chose Android but my son has an iPhone
and a friend stole his headphones so he had to make do with a cheaper set as
well.

This will be a hardship on people on a limited income to buy a replacement set
of headphones as they will cost more and require a license from Apple in order
to make them.

~~~
ctstover
Apple is a sacred cow on HN. You'll probably get modded down. By definition,
fashion electronics must require you to spend more.

~~~
orionblastar
Oddly enough I was modded up because I made some good points.

Apple may be a sacred cow on HN, but if one makes good points about them one
might not get modded down.

I chose an Android phone because it allows emulators and development tools on
it. I was considering an iPhone in the future, but maybe not if they get rid
of the headphone jack. Apple already got rid of the floppy and DVD drive on
their Macs, got rid of serial ports and used USB ports, and now change what
USB ports they have. There is always still a use for legacy devices and that
is how IBM's Microchannel failed and PCs with ISA slots beat it.

For example the Square device that accepts debt and credit cards uses the
headphone jack, if Apple does away with it, people can no longer use to to
accept credit and debit cards. There are a lot of devices for the iPhone that
use the headphone jack for various things. They would all have to be
redesigned to use the lighting port instead and that will cost more money to
license it from Apple.

